# BOMBSHELL - in Scent Lok Trial



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

In light of the fact that I have sent e-mails pertaining to everything I know about Scent Lok to the major publications, and I know that many of the major hunting publications have been, or will be, subpoenaed in the Scent Lok lawsuits, and with this newest information, I would think that no publication would want to accept advertising dollars from Scent Lok.

8/28/2009 9:54 AM Posted on the Justia.com website for legal proceedings.

In the recent subpoenas and newest lawsuit in New York, activated carbon clothing manufacturer Scent Lok is accused of concealing evidence when it failed to report and make known that Scent Lok Pro Staffers Lee and Tiffany Lekosky, and Myles Keller, reportedly told Scent Lok owners that, while wearing Scent Lok clothing, they were being winded by deer.

These statements should have been made known to both the courts and the public, so that prospective buyers of Scent Lok clothing (which the manufacturers have claimed "works on 100% of your scent 100% of the time" and will leave the wearer "completely scent free") could make an informed decision before they purchased Scent Lok Clothing.

Anyone who believes that Scent Lok misrepresented their product, and would like to get their money back, should contact the layers at [email protected]. It is FREE to join the lawsuit. .


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

why not sue the people dumb enough to believe it in the first place?
along with those people that buy cmere deer, buck jam, etc......

don't sue gimmick companies. there's false advertisement in almost all advertisement.
stop buying their stuff.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Sportin' Woodies said:


> why not sue the people dumb enough to believe it in the first place?
> along with those people that buy cmere deer, buck jam, etc......
> 
> don't sue gimmick companies. there's false advertisement in almost all advertisement.
> stop buying their stuff.


+1 :lol: !!!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

So where is the "bombshell"?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Man I really love Scent lock stuff! Works great for me! Keeps me dry, concealed, and may help alittle in the scent masking game!

Everyone with a brain knows there is no magical scent masking.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Sounds to me like a spam for TR's "website e-magazine", and who cares anyway?... :eyeroll:


----------

